# Told wife about first cycle!!



## MrRonBurgandy (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm doing my first cycle this summer and was thinking weather or not to tell my wife about it. I thought, maybe I could do it in the bathroom at work or late at home and hide it. 

Chances are I wasn't going to hide it for 12 weeks and it would lead to trouble with us. I talk to her about everything so why start lying now?

I told her. She asked me, why? I explained to her the benefits, how safe they are when done properly. She knew about me doing a few PH and I explained to her they where actually more dangerous. 

I showed her a few videos. Bigger, Stronger, Faster. She sat down and saw The truth about steroids and a few other documentaries.

After talking it over and watching videos of real doctors confirming the truth about steroid she not only agreed for me to use them, she said she was willing to give me the injections. This blew my mind.

Can't wait to get things going and not having to hide a damn thing.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 28, 2013)

have you done any research on first cycle?


----------



## Jada (Apr 28, 2013)

yea great job on telling her there's no point in hiding it,  it can make a situation worse when she finds out .


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 28, 2013)

that's nice man. mine knows just doesnt wanna hear about it or see the stuff .. def. made the right decision to have told her


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 28, 2013)

Telling them is the best option.. I have told all my girlfriends and they have all actually helped
But just make sure u know and trust te girl well before spilling the beans... That was directed to someone not married


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (Apr 28, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> have you done any research on first cycle?





Brother Bundy said:


> have you done any research on first cycle?



As much as I can. The hard part is separating the bs from the good content.
I know about how long I should run a cycle. Potential side effect and how to avoid or manage them. Proper injection technique. Effective dosage. Proper PCT was huge. I now how and why to use an AI. I know about hcg and how I helps put the boys back to work. There is no way I would do a cycle unless I am 100% sure of what I am doing. This is a big reason why I'm here at SI. This isn't a forum used to push products. Been here for just a little while and the info has been great.


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (Apr 28, 2013)

StoliFTW said:


> that's nice man. mine knows just doesnt wanna hear about it or see the stuff .. def. made the right decision to have told her



That was what I thought her reaction would be. Still kind of shocked she took it so well. Things might change when I hand her the syringe, pull down my pants and tell her to get to work. As long as she is okay with it that's good enough for me.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 28, 2013)

this is a good look at what a first cycle should be.Ya we dont push anything but knowledge around here


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks was a great read. Thanks for that. I've been reading for over a year now, nothing new but a great run down of what everyone should know before considering a cycle. Can't believe how many people start before even knowing half of this.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 28, 2013)

She probably read about some of the benies... Rock hard boners, sex drive thru the roof.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 28, 2013)

I wouldn't have told her shit. She see's you everyday...meaning if she saw you once a month she'd be much more likely to notice the change. You never know what's gonna happen and how a woman scorned will act.
Back in like 96 I found myself in a nasty divorce custody battle. I was on the stand...that day and for the last week I had financed a trip for a friend to Brownsville, TX to walk across and pack shit up. Her lawyer was firing ?'s about it at me. I was a model citizen and business man then and when my lawyer objected the judge told her guy to quit this baseless and groundless bullshit.
Later that day...my ex and I went into a room at court to talk and see if we could agree on something while our lawyers waited outside. Her lawyer walked in while she was sitting on my lap rubbing my dick trying to get me to go along with shit. He quit...put in that he was not gonna be her lawyer anymore because she had told him how abusive I was and how scared she was of me. She had a baliff walking around with her in court. I put my shoulder into her attorney earlier. I was a dick back then.
What's done is done. I would tell her it's a one time thing and don't tell her shit. It's your business. It's hormones. I don't wanna know what the fuck she does in the bathroom and when it's that time of the month.....this is big boy breaking the law shit homie. Protect your position. You never know what the future is gonna bring and dirty secrets like this can come back and get ya.


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (Apr 28, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I wouldn't have told her shit. She see's you everyday...meaning if she saw you once a month she'd be much more likely to notice the change. You never know what's gonna happen and how a woman scorned will act.
> Back in like 96 I found myself in a nasty divorce custody battle. I was on the stand...that day and for the last week I had financed a trip for a friend to Brownsville, TX to walk across and pack shit up. Her lawyer was firing ?'s about it at me. I was a model citizen and business man then and when my lawyer objected the judge told her guy to quit this baseless and groundless bullshit.
> Later that day...my ex and I went into a room at court to talk and see if we could agree on something while our lawyers waited outside. Her lawyer walked in while she was sitting on my lap rubbing my dick trying to get me to go along with shit. He quit...put in that he was not gonna be her lawyer anymore because she had told him how abusive I was and how scared she was of me. She had a baliff walking around with her in court. I put my shoulder into her attorney earlier. I was a dick back then.
> What's done is done. I would tell her it's a one time thing and don't tell her shit. It's your business. It's hormones. I don't wanna know what the fuck she does in the bathroom and when it's that time of the month.....this is big boy breaking the law shit homie. Protect your position. You never know what the future is gonna bring and dirty secrets like this can come back and get ya.



That's intense. Sorry to hear about all that sounds tough. They way I see I trust her with my life. I trust her with my daughter. Sounds corny but my wife is my friend. There are guys who talk about what they are doing with friends at the gym. This is my wife. Lying to her about it would of cause much more trouble. This isn't big boy shit, this is man shit. Good thing is I got a woman by my side. I appreciate the advise, I really do. If I was in your situation there is no doubt I wouldn't have the same mentality.


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (Apr 28, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> She probably read about some of the benies... Rock hard boners, sex drive thru the roof.



She did, but she also heard about the little balls and laughed about it.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 28, 2013)

Just thinking out loud, why is biggerben not a vet on this site?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 28, 2013)

MrRonBurgandy said:


> That's intense. Sorry to hear about all that sounds tough. They way I see I trust her with my life. I trust her with my daughter. Sounds corny but my wife is my friend. There are guys who talk about what they are doing with friends at the gym. This is my wife. Lying to her about it would of cause much more trouble. This isn't big boy shit, this is man shit. Good thing is I got a woman by my side. I appreciate the advise, I really do. If I was in your situation there is no doubt I wouldn't have the same mentality.



I mean no disrespect....I put you at about 25? I'm not a dumb fuck and had and still do have that woman in my life, to a degree. When I was gone she kept my kids fed and clothed and still taking vacations. Had to sell her ass to get it done. She's way more gangster and stronger than I am. I'm just saying the less you talk and the less people that know your shit the better. Maybe she'll say something to a girl in her sewing circle who's brother is a fucking cop?
If you're so sure what you're gonna do why did you ask us? If you're looking for validation you got it from some but not from me? Man shit? You're tripping youngster.....sheltered from the storm, you never know when it's coming. Keep shit to yourself.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 28, 2013)

And believe this....when you guys argue over some stupid shit and you loose your cool...the word "steroids" is coming out of her mouth as why you're reacting like you are. I'm willing to take your word as a man.....when you 2 have some tiff that shit will come out of her mouth and if it doesn't I'll come and post how you know women and I'm just a lame with a paint job.
Bundy....could you make a note of this?


----------



## Azog (Apr 28, 2013)

Sounds like a legit woman. My gf hates it and my physique. She is weird...be happy yours is cool haha.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 28, 2013)

I just went back and checked your previous posts. I swear on anything and everything I care about I didn't know your age. I see you posted it earlier....I'm just sayin.


----------



## RISE (Apr 28, 2013)

I had to tell my girl bc I had deca dick (didn't PCT correctly) when we were dating.  Didn't want her to think I was gay or there was something that turned me off about her. She was cool with it.  What sucked was when I had to move in with her and her parents so we could afford a house, and her sister in law found my shit when she was searching for clothes for her kid.  My girl decided to put my shit in a dresser drawer while we were moving shit around.  She ended up telling her parents.  They were more worried about my health than anything and never brought it up to my face.  My girls dad was super cool about.  Basically told them to get off my shit, and if this is what he wants to do than let him do it.  I honestly feel like I have a huge chip off my shoulders and have no problem talking to them about if it ever arises.  If I never suffered from deca dick I never would have even told my girl, shit would have hit the fan if I had hidden it and her family found out before she did.


----------



## RISE (Apr 28, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I mean no disrespect....I put you at about 25? I'm not a dumb fuck and had and still do have that woman in my life, to a degree. When I was gone she kept my kids fed and clothed and still taking vacations. Had to sell her ass to get it done. She's way more gangster and stronger than I am. I'm just saying the less you talk and the less people that know your shit the better. Maybe she'll say something to a girl in her sewing circle who's brother is a fucking cop?
> If you're so sure what you're gonna do why did you ask us? If you're looking for validation you got it from some but not from me? Man shit? You're tripping youngster.....sheltered from the storm, you never know when it's coming. Keep shit to yourself.



This is truth.  If shit gets sour, all the skeletons in the closet are coming out.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm completely open to my wife about my gear use..

I feel sorry for most when I read posts dealing with a wife+gear usage...why men get with shitty women is beyond me

My wife:
-pins me
- makes sure I don't go overboard with amount/usage (Like when we got into a huge fight over usin too much tren-told me drop the dosage or she's gone lol)
-ensures I stay healthy (watch bp, take hcg for swimmers, etc)
-cooks EVERY single meal for me


I swear, I have no clue how/why almost all gear users settle/end up with shit females


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 28, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> And believe this....when you guys argue over some stupid shit and you loose your cool...the word "steroids" is coming out of her mouth as why you're reacting like you are. I'm willing to take your word as a man.....when you 2 have some tiff that shit will come out of her mouth and if it doesn't I'll come and post how you know women and I'm just a lame with a paint job.
> Bundy....could you make a note of this?



There's a few women that are still old school..granted never seen it with city women

My wife knows its her duty to cook, clean, keep our shit PRIVATE even if fighting (and god have we thrown down before) or talkin to friends

What's hers is mine and vice versa-this includes my gear use..she treats it as if she were using-so that means her duty is to keep quiet no matter what or who

Which reminds me I need to spoil her tomorrow...Not many women left that will stay in a ship with ya even if it sink


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 28, 2013)

You referring to with that slick shit? Call my ex a piece of shit again...please. Regular knows who I am and all my dirt....once more.



hulksmash said:


> I'm completely open to my wife about my gear use..
> 
> I feel sorry for most when I read posts dealing with a wife+gear usage...why men get with shitty women is beyond me
> 
> ...


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll come for you.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 28, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> You referring to with that slick shit? Call my ex a piece of shit again...please. Regular knows who I am and all my dirt....once more.



What? Think you misread-

I see a lot of posts from people on forums with bad experiences with women+honesty of gear usage 

That's why I said I feel bad for those folks who end up with the women that rat them out, tell their friends, all that stuff

And also why I made sure everyone knows there's still a FEW women out there that won't do that


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 28, 2013)

I apologize then, partner. I was the only one that was telling this cat to tell his girl and I took your post like it was directed at me. I need to remember I'm not that important.



hulksmash said:


> What? Think you misread-
> 
> I see a lot of posts from people on forums with bad experiences with women+honesty of gear usage
> 
> ...


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (Apr 28, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I mean no disrespect....I put you at about 25? I'm not a dumb fuck and had and still do have that woman in my life, to a degree. When I was gone she kept my kids fed and clothed and still taking vacations. Had to sell her ass to get it done. She's way more gangster and stronger than I am. I'm just saying the less you talk and the less people that know your shit the better. Maybe she'll say something to a girl in her sewing circle who's brother is a fucking cop?
> If you're so sure what you're gonna do why did you ask us? If you're looking for validation you got it from some but not from me? Man shit? You're tripping youngster.....sheltered from the storm, you never know when it's coming. Keep shit to yourself.



At the end of the day you might be right. You don't have to be 40 to be a man. We've had some issues in the past but we keep our things to ourselves. There is nothing more dangerous than a spiteful woman so I hear ya. I never asked anyone if I should tell my wife. I just let everyone know I did, how I did it and how she responded.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 28, 2013)

You also don't have to be 18 to have a smart mouth and a shitty attitude. My apologies. I get carried away at times. I get away with more than I should around these boards.




MrRonBurgandy said:


> At the end of the day you might be right. You don't have to be 40 to be a man. We've had some issues in the past but we keep our things to ourselves. There is nothing more dangerous than a spiteful woman so I hear ya. I never asked anyone if I should tell my wife. I just let everyone know I did, how I did it and how she responded.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 28, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I apologize then, partner. I was the only one that was telling this cat to tell his girl and I took your post like it was directed at me. I need to remember I'm not that important.



Lol remember we're all pee-ons together at SI, so you hold some importance to me!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 28, 2013)

I love it when Ben gets all tuff... It's hawt


----------



## regular (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't tell my gf that I work here, use PEDs, or discuss anything questionable with her that I'm doing or have done in the past. Keep your secrets.



biggerben692000 said:


> I'll come for you.



Morning Ben.


----------



## dboldouggie (Apr 28, 2013)

Best thing to do is let the wife know. Makes ur cycle easier


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Fuck that bro. Honesty has its limits. Nobody knows my shit except for my older brother, my old man, and a couple of the selected few I was overseas with, because they've all been running cycles for years. If it wasn't for bad luck I wouldnt have any luck, so with that being said, I keep my shit to myself


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 28, 2013)

regular said:


> I don't tell my gf that I work here, use PEDs, or discuss anything questionable with her that I'm doing or have done in the past. Keep your secrets.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Ben.



Morning my friend.....I need to get on a better schedule....well I like it, but it really doesn't mesh well with anyone else?


----------



## Seeker (Apr 28, 2013)

I told my wife when I started cycling again. ( I was off for over 10 years) she knew me when I was cycling years ago. If I didn't tell her she would have caught on anyway and it would have made things worse if I wouldn't have told her. 

She's not crazy about me being back but it hasn't stopped me either.


----------



## djkneegrow (Apr 29, 2013)

I told my wife and she wasn't big on it at all. Since I have started the cycle she is alright with it. I really think most of what makes a significant other say no or have an issue with it is being uneducated about what running a cycle is all about and what it does. You read about people like Chris Benoit going nuts and killing his son and wife and then himself and hear he was on "steroids" which means that is what happens when people use them. Ironically it wasn't steroids that made Benoit do what he did, but doctors think it was from too many concussions during his wrestling career that had made his brain become the same way an 85 year old with dementia would be like and that is what caused him to break. The point is with education people can see that using enhancers the correct way will not do harm or cause roid rage. I also feel that honesty holds a strong part in a relationship lasting depending on the people. Telling someone that you think can handle it may be good, keeping it from someone who you think can't may be good too. Ultimately it is a choice to keep it a secret or tell them, I personally wouldn't have wanted my wife to not know not only because I am honest with her, but also just in case something went wrong she would be able to help and know exactly why she needs to help me.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 29, 2013)

djkneegrow said:


> I told my wife and she wasn't big on it at all. Since I have started the cycle she is alright with it. I really think most of what makes a significant other say no or have an issue with it is being uneducated about what running a cycle is all about and what it does. You read about people like Chris Benoit going nuts and killing his son and wife and then himself and hear he was on "steroids" which means that is what happens when people use them. Ironically it wasn't steroids that made Benoit do what he did, but doctors think it was from too many concussions during his wrestling career that had made his brain become the same way an 85 year old with dementia would be like and that is what caused him to break. The point is with education people can see that using enhancers the correct way will not do harm or cause roid rage. I also feel that honesty holds a strong part in a relationship lasting depending on the people. Telling someone that you think can handle it may be good, keeping it from someone who you think can't may be good too. Ultimately it is a choice to keep it a secret or tell them, I personally wouldn't have wanted my wife to not know not only because I am honest with her, but also just in case something went wrong she would be able to help and know exactly why she needs to help me.



I'm curious as to what kind of help you could possibly need from your wife as far as your cycle is concerned? I can't think of a single instance where I've ever needed anyone's help except for getting my gear from my source? Years ago I had an abscess and got a hold of some anti biotics. I didn't need my wife to hold my hand?
You can tell your wife all the truths you believe are just that. Benoit was a dope feign. Concussed to often? Maybe. But when you lose your cool and get into a heated argument more often than not the woman is gonna say something about the steroids.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 29, 2013)

My girl pins my delts... She even has ran a small cycle her self... To each his own brother 

U seem to think that all women are evil... Mine isn't.. And she is not retarded, she know I go to jail, then she is homeless


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 29, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> My girl pins my delts... She even has ran a small cycle her self... To each his own brother
> 
> U seem to think that all women are evil... Mine isn't.. And she is not retarded, she know I go to jail, then she is homeless



She sounds like she may be helpless? She'd be homeless without you? Is her pinning you some kind of sex thing? I pinned my son the first 2 times and now he does himself? Maybe you guys have that co-dependent thing going on?
My girl isn't evil...she's here now. She knows...she also kept her mouth shut and did 5yrs with me when she could've cooperated and gotten less. She's earned the trust.
 Marrying me, fucking me and giving me children doesn't entitle a woman to know all my shit. We're men for Christ's sakes?


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm with biggerben on this one.   the fewer people that know, the better.

I've come up with a cover, which works great.  My woman knows abouut my TRT.  and i get my gear from the pharm.  so she believes I'm legit and legal.

what makes me scratch my head about her is how quickly my sharps container fills up, and the daily trash full of needle wrappers, and my thigh full of little pin holes.

I tthink she turns a blind eye to this, and prefers not to know?


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 29, 2013)

I get it guys you feel like your relationship is more "pure" when you're not keeping secrets about running gear, but when it comes down to it doing anything illegal should only be known to people who are directly involved. You, your source, your customers. That's it. Otherwise you are putting yourself at more risk as well as anyone else you divulge info to.

I keep my girl as far away from anything illegal that I do.. it's safer for the both of us


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 29, 2013)

Your one of the lucky ones Ron.  Take care of her.  I got lucky with the current woman Im with she knows and likes it.  Not because I told her her Dad juices and so did her X husband.  There was no way I was getting this one by.  My other 2 x wives....would have put me in prison if they knew about one pill.

Trust is great with your woman however, there are things I prefer to keep to myself.  Even a woman will tell you not to trust a woman.  After all were all just a pissed off mother in law and a Lifetime movie away from being in the doghouse.  Add 2 of her single mom friends and a bottle of wine and you need a fucking lawyer.


----------



## HammerT1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Well said BigGamehunter!


----------



## BigFella (Apr 29, 2013)

Hmmm. Resident old bastard checking in.

I tell my wife everything. (Everything, that is, except where I get my stuff. That's private.)

My health is her business too.

I recommend full and open disclosure on almost every front. They are actually quite nice human beings most of the time.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 29, 2013)

Good luck. Most won't have to deal with strife....but for those that do....it'll be because of a woman or the guy she's fucking.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 29, 2013)

I think every situation is different.  My wife knows everything. I lied to my ex wife about everything I ever did for 15 years.  It sucked..   Honestly I dont think my wife wants me to quit. Ever.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 29, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Good luck. Most won't have to deal with strife....but for those that do....it'll be because of a woman or the guy she's fucking.



Ben 
That reminds me of a quote I heard years ago.  

"They call it fate when you dont know the name of the person that fucked you in your ass."


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 30, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Your one of the lucky ones Ron.  Take care of her.  I got lucky with the current woman Im with she knows and likes it.  Not because I told her her Dad juices and so did her X husband.  There was no way I was getting this one by.  My other 2 x wives....would have put me in prison if they knew about one pill.
> 
> Trust is great with your woman however, there are things I prefer to keep to myself.  Even a woman will tell you not to trust a woman.  After all were all just a pissed off mother in law and a Lifetime movie away from being in the doghouse.  Add 2 of her single mom friends and a bottle of wine and you need a fucking lawyer.



I think another way of putting it is we have some silent agreement that we dont' even aknowledge...

....She doesn't ask, and I don't tell.

....that way, no one is lying or being dishonest.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 30, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> I think another way of putting it is we have some silent agreement that we dont' even aknowledge...
> 
> ....She doesn't ask, and I don't tell.
> 
> ....that way, no one is lying or being dishonest.



If youve got that Roman then you have trust.  Some people reek of being trust worthy or not.  Trust your gut.  Here in America we blokes have to watch some of these bitches.    Thanks


----------

